# ZFS + ISCSI confustion



## stunirvana21 (Nov 19, 2012)

I created a HAST setup and wish to share the storage via iscsi. I installed the net/istgt port and was about to configure. When I read other posts and articles online, they all seem to have the /dev/zvol device already. My setup doesn't for whatever reason. I see that the way to create it is to use:
	
	



```
zfs send -I tank/blah ... something
```

However, in the examples I see, they are typically piping the output to another machine via ssh. So my question is, how do I create the local /dev/zvol device without involving another machine? If I am going about this all wrong, please let me know so I can change my course.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 19, 2012)

[CMD=""]zfs create -V <size>G tank/blah[/CMD]


----------



## stunirvana21 (Nov 19, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> [CMD=""]zfs create -V <size>G tank/blah[/CMD]



Thanks so much. I have been reading some of your other posts and they have been very helpful.


----------

